# Waterford Fionn Questions



## NorCalKD (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am pretty new at wood burning stoves and I actually just got a Waterford Fionn to install in my small house from a buddy. I have been doing tons of searches but couldnt find the information I need. I recently started cleaning up my stove and getting it ready for installation. When I removed the back heat shield I noticed the rear air valve is missing and the arm going to the front of the stove. 

My questions are:

Does anyone have any links to these parts used? I checked with how much they are new and it looks to be about $200 without shipping from Ireland. 

Can I just fabricate a valve out of steel since the stove is Cast? 

I basically want to be able to turn down the stove so it can slowly burn while I am away at work and then open it back up when I am home, correct me if I am wrong but if this air valve is missing then the fire will burn quicker throughout the day. 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 

Kyle

EDIT: I just saw this was moved into the PRE-EPA Thread, the stove is actually EPA certified and was built according to the manufacture stamp in 1992.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't seen this stove in person, but the mechanism looks fairly straight forward. There is a good side view in the manual on pages 5 and 6, located here. 

http://www.waterfordstanley.com/SiteImages/Site_131/PDF/FionnSolidFuelManual.pdf


----------



## NorCalKD (Dec 16, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I haven't seen this stove in person, but the mechanism looks fairly straight forward. There is a good side view in the manual on pages 5 and 6, located here.
> 
> http://www.waterfordstanley.com/SiteImages/Site_131/PDF/FionnSolidFuelManual.pdf



Thanks, yeah I have contacted them and they directed me to speak with their distributors. Their distributors are the ones who told me about $200 for the parts prior to shipping. The parts are pretty simple and straight forward I believe. Its only a plug with a gasket on a rocker hooked up to an arm that extends to the front of the stove. Pull to open and push to close. Pretty simple. But I would much rather have the original parts to put back into it. 

Thanks again


----------

